# Fri.Nite in Alabama



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

It started out slow but with the wind laying a little and the tide riseing I able to pick up a good mess of fish.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

real nice mess of Fish I went Friday Night at the Island But the wind just got to Bad, my Buddy got one and I got none. lol Frank


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

What general area did you get these? Friend of mine went to the island saturday, but only managed 4.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> What general area did you get these? Friend of mine went to the island saturday, but only managed 4.


 
Mobile Bay West Side


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats about as "general" as it gets!!


----------

